# Headlight Bulb Advice



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I am after some slightly more powerful headlight bulbs. I thought while i am at it I may get some slight xenon looked ones however I DO NOT want tacky blue lights haha. 

Any one have any suggestions and pictures of such bulbs?

I have been looking at Philips Bluevision bulbs.

Thanks

Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Brighter light bulbs = philips xtreme vision/osram nightbreaker plus
Xenon look = Philips crystal vision/Philips diamond vision

I always thought the new octavia vrs came with factory xenon headlights?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I use Ring xenon max, very powerful bulb nice and white too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill have a look at those cheers.

No, unfortunately not and i wasn't willing to pay for the option haha. They have the DRL's which are obviously bluey then its just the boring yellow.

They are projector i think (not up to scratch on my lights).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Put a set of the osram night breaker plus in my other halls corsa and they are really good. Specially for the £12.50 I paid for them off eBay


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Osram night breaker plus, nice little upgrade for the money :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, ill do a bit of research on the suggested 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

not saying there the best (there's hardly any difference between them all tbh) but for the money as above night breaker plus cant be beaten


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

Osram night breaker plus have them in my polo and love them  i got the gold ones from euro car parts if you look around you can get a 20%+ discount and free delivery they are terrible at car batteries though.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Any of the "Blue" range of bulbs by any of the manufacturers have a reduced light output because the blue tint on the glass does impact the light output.

For the last decade, the Osram "Nightbreaker" and Phillips "extreme" ranges of bulbs have consistently traded top place in the "best bulb" tests.
Other brands come close but even though I've tried other brands, I've always gone back to Phillips or Osram.

The current best of breed are the Osram Nightbreaker Plus or Phillips Extreme Vision. You won't go far wrong with either.

If you want the brightest "white" light bulbs, then these are the two to choose from. 
They're a much nicer white light than the standard yellow light...

But be aware that the extra bright bulbs carry a risk that they'll blow more quickly than ordinary bulbs. I'm happy to take the risk to get the best light output and I can't say that I've ever had any of mine blow - but some people seem to be more unlucky....

Also be aware that light output dims over time anyway - I probably replace mine every 3 years or so anyway to make sure I have the best light output.... (or that's my excuse for getting a new pair when there's a new range out from Osram or Phillips that I want an excuse to try...)

Finally - be aware that you mustnt touch the glass envelope when changing the bulbs as that will cause a hot spot on the glass that turns black and eventually causes the bulb to blow... If you do touch it by accident, wipe it with Meths to clear off any grease from your fingers....


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Why not just fit a 6k hid kit ???


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Browser said:


> Put a set of the osram night breaker plus in my other halls corsa and they are really good. Specially for the £12.50 I paid for them off eBay


Iirc, the fellow on eBay was selling mine and stating they were fr a Volvo of some sort... Including postage it was something like £8.60 for a pair! Have a quick nose about as there are cheaper ones every so often.

Have fitted mine to a MK1 focus (mine are H4) and have to say I have noticed a difference... They're not blue nor vibrant white but compared to the oem yellow looking ones, they're certainly whiter IMO.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> Why not just fit a 6k hid kit ???


There was some controversy as to what is illegal when fitting the kits I heard. Supposedly you need to have a auto levelling system and a headlamp washing system installed for it to be legal.

In addition to that, some even go as far as saying the headlight needs to be manufactured with the intentions of having HID/Xenon bulbs fitted, otherwise it's illegal.

New rules came out 20th March in regards to MOT but I uses it depends where you take it to. I know a fair few people who have simply just retro fitted them to both their classics and their dailies


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Twizz said:


> Iirc, the fellow on eBay was selling mine and stating they were fr a Volvo of some sort... Including postage it was something like £8.60 for a pair! Have a quick nose about as there are cheaper ones every so often.
> 
> Have fitted mine to a MK1 focus (mine are H4) and have to say I have noticed a difference... They're not blue nor vibrant white but compared to the oem yellow looking ones, they're certainly whiter IMO.


Other halfs car takes r7 bulbs think the description was for a Honda or something


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Over on the Corsa-D forum the best bulbs seem to be Ring Ultima's . I have them and they are a much better bulb than the norm.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Halfords Ultra bright bulbs for my car and the difference blew me away, very good bulbs.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Twizz said:


> There was some controversy as to what is illegal when fitting the kits I heard. Supposedly you need to have a auto levelling system and a headlamp washing system installed for it to be legal.
> 
> In addition to that, some even go as far as saying the headlight needs to be manufactured with the intentions of having HID/Xenon bulbs fitted, otherwise it's illegal.
> 
> New rules came out 20th March in regards to MOT but I uses it depends where you take it to. I know a fair few people who have simply just retro fitted them to both their classics and their dailies


Hids are a grey area but however aren't illegal. If you have reflector lights fit a a hr kit. With projector lights you can just fit a standard kit.

The uprated bulbs can't compete with a hid kit, and to be honest with the cost of bulbs fitting a hid kit can work out cheaper.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Browser said:


> Other halfs car takes r7 bulbs think the description was for a Honda or something


:thumb: they say its for a specific type of car but the H7 fits all H7 and likewise with other types of bulb.



Smithey1981 said:


> Hids are a grey area but however aren't illegal. If you have reflector lights fit a a hr kit. With projector lights you can just fit a standard kit.
> 
> The uprated bulbs can't compete with a hid kit, and to be honest with the cost of bulbs fitting a hid kit can work out cheaper.


I stand corrected. When you say about the reflector/projector lights, can you elaborate? Are they ones with a convex looking magnifying glass to the front?


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Reflector 









Projector


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

If you want brighter you can also replace the wiring loom for the lights with higher gauge wire that works well too.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, another note to take is if you're planning on fitting 100w blubs instead of the 55/60w ones, you may need to beef up the wiring/connectors etc as I've seen a fair few melt (even the plastic internals of the headlamp melt due to the higher heat)



Smithey1981 said:


> Reflector
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/...dd9d75d3cd20c27e8627d92399dfe_zpse5b56048.jpg
> 
> Projector
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/...feb91ce3f6059a0d819cf17fe97b4_zps0143f9fc.jpg


Thanks for clearing that:thumb: So with the reflector type you would need the "HR" kit and for the projector type units you can just fit a standard HID kit?

What about the levelling system? My classics have a fixed beam (unless you take a screw driver to it and manually change the beam angle) whilst my daily has adjustable level (0-3)...?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got nightbreaker plus's in my daily.If you're going from standard you'll notice a major difference,especially in the throw.I'd change the sidelights as well if i was you,so they match,i think mine are Cool Blue,but they don't look it when they're on.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I have used and fitted Phillips Diamond and extreme vision bulbs. Both will improve your light coverage and neither will give you a blueish tint. The diamond visions provide a very true white light. However, they are not great in winter on cold wet road surfaces or in the snow. They are a show bulb more than anything and aren't street legal. During winter I switch to my extreme vision bulbs which are much brighter than your standard headlight bulbs. However, they aren't as "white"...though still considerably less yellowy than standard headlight bulbs.


----------



## djdarren (Oct 17, 2011)

Retro fitting HIDs you need to have self levelling and washer system fitted as well.

Have a read of this if your unsure. http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/dft-information-sheets/aftermarket-hid-headlamps.pdf

To many cars running round with after market HID kits blinding people if you ask me.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> Why not just fit a 6k hid kit ???


+1

I have 6k HIDs fitted and they are the H7R bulbs designed to reduced glare for reflectors. I had them aligned by the local MOT garage and they are spot on and don't blind at all (I've tested driving in another car driving the other way)

Well worth it over halogens.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Twizz said:


> OP, another note to take is if you're planning on fitting 100w blubs instead of the 55/60w ones, you may need to beef up the wiring/connectors etc as I've seen a fair few melt (even the plastic internals of the headlamp melt due to the higher heat)
> 
> Thanks for clearing that:thumb: So with the reflector type you would need the "HR" kit and for the projector type units you can just fit a standard HID kit?
> 
> What about the levelling system? My classics have a fixed beam (unless you take a screw driver to it and manually change the beam angle) whilst my daily has adjustable level (0-3)...?


Hr kit has beam cut off so act as a normal bulb would so they are used in reflector style lights. Projectors basically project the beam hence why u can use a standard kit.



djdarren said:


> Retro fitting HIDs you need to have self levelling and washer system fitted as well.
> 
> Have a read of this if your unsure. http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/dft-information-sheets/aftermarket-hid-headlamps.pdf
> 
> To many cars running round with after market HID kits blinding people if you ask me.


Correctly aligned headlights and the correct type of bulb fitted will not blind other road users.

Yes the mot states that but after speaking to several testers the grey area comes in by saying ( where fitted they must work correctly I.e washers and self leveling ) but if they are not fitted they can't be tested so can't fail the car. The clear indication of this rule is the fact so many cars have them fitted still.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

And remember not all OEM xenon equipped cars come with washers and self adjusting lights. Have a read of mot rules, sports cars with firm sports suspension don't require self levelling, odd but true, think KTM xbow.

The MOT rules are clear though and retrofitting is a no no really. But fitted to an Octavia with projector lights using 4300k kit your normal mot tester would not pick up on them as they can be housed totally inside the headlight unit.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I looked into HID's but its not what I want I just want a simple bulb change, to give a little more brightness and if you like a nice ice white look. I was under the impression HID kits over a certain K (not sure what) are becoming illegal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Retrofitted HID's look so crap, and stereotype the car to be a boy racer. Total pet hate of mine!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I looked into HID's but its not what I want I just want a simple bulb change, to give a little more brightness and if you like a nice ice white look. I was under the impression HID kits over a certain K (not sure what) are becoming illegal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm pretty sure driving round with 12-15k xenons is quite frowned upon, unless you like that purple and green look..

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> Retrofitted HID's look so crap, and stereotype the car to be a boy racer. Total pet hate of mine!


I agree, I'd much rather have the genuine xenon than HID after though. Hence my reason for just changing the bulbs for a crisper light

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> Retrofitted HID's look so crap, and stereotype the car to be a boy racer. Total pet hate of mine!


What's the difference in retro fitted 4300k HIDs in projector housing to OEM fitted?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> What's the difference in retro fitted 4300k HIDs in projector housing to OEM fitted?


Not a lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

TJenkos said:


> Retrofitted HID's look so crap, and stereotype the car to be a boy racer. Total pet hate of mine!


On an Octavia with 4300k kit you cannot tell the difference from retrofit to factory fit as they use the same headlight unit minus the self levelling motor.

You live and learn as they say.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> On an Octavia with 4300k kit you cannot tell the difference from retrofit to factory fit as they use the same headlight unit minus the self levelling motor.
> 
> You live and learn as they say.


Any pictures to show me this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Chrissyronald said:


> Osram night breaker plus, nice little upgrade for the money :thumb:


.........same in mine.:thumb:


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

4300k is the closest to daylight and when xenons first come out was the colour of choice, 6000k is the nicest it has a crisp white light and what most modern cars are fitted with.

this was in vectra oem xenons 4300k on the right and 6000k on the left


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

rob_vrs said:


> Any pictures to show me this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a look on Briskoda, lots of pics and write ups of retrofit ones. The Octavia has so much room inside the headlight unit there are no visible wires after the install, everything fits inside the unit, ballasts, bulbs and wiring.

I've tried night breakers etc. But they still are poor compared to the 4300k setup. 6000k is too blue in my eyes, but some people see colours different. 4300-5000k is OEM anymore is verging on chav blue halogen converted headlight units.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> 4300k is the closest to daylight and when xenons first come out was the colour of choice, 6000k is the nicest it has a crisp white light and what most modern cars are fitted with.
> 
> this was in vectra oem xenons 4300k on the right and 6000k on the left


See i don't like the look of the left one, i think it looks like a poor attempt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Have a look on Briskoda, lots of pics and write ups of retrofit ones. The Octavia has so much room inside the headlight unit there are no visible wires after the install, everything fits inside the unit, ballasts, bulbs and wiring.
> 
> I've tried night breakers etc. But they still are poor compared to the 4300k setup. 6000k is too blue in my eyes, but some people see colours different. 4300-5000k is OEM anymore is verging on chav blue halogen converted headlight units.


Ill have a look into it, cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

When I same same headlight unit, obviously the fittings for the ballast are different but I mean the optics side of things are the same, halogen projector and the hid xenon projector.


----------

